# Hp D530 Sff - Can Not Install Any Os!!



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am having problems to install ANY OS on HP D530??



I have two exact the same HP D530 computers, they both has Intel 3.2GHz HT CPU's, 512Mb PC2100 ddr ram, 40Gb hdd.



I tried to install Windows XP pro but usually during the first proces of copying files I've got errors that files can not be copyed, after retry it will copy them, but then after firs restart computer just freez. Further I went with installing was to the point of last installation restart, then I've got blue screen with most of the time IRQL_???NOT LOWER OR EQUAL error message. 



I tried to install win xp pro, win xp home, win xp 64-bit, vista, WIN98, mandriva linux, mepis linux, ubuntu linux and it always get frozen during installation? (Both computers have same simptoms!!). I tried to turn HT off in BIOS, I tried different BIOS settings, I flashed BIOS to new version 2.43. I tried with different hard drives but I could not install any OS!!


----------



## mj46 (Oct 5, 2005)

Disable any unneeded hardware in the BIOS (ie. usb,serial, parallel, sound, LAN). Also, take out any unnecessary PCI devices, if any.
I would suggest a memory test, but both PCs are having similar problems and it is very unlikely (but plausible ) that both PCs have memory errors.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome to Tech Guy Forum.

Are you installing from authentic Windows CDs, copies of authentic CDs, or something else?

Please provide the entire error message.

For example "IRQL_ etc" & 0x0000000a can occur during the installation of XP, due to incompatible hdwe. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314063

Heed mj46's advice.

RF123


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi mj46 and rainforest123!

I still could not any of mentioned win OS's to install. They are original CD's, I borrow Win XP 64-bit from a friend to just try if maybe it will work without errors but I got reply right away that my cpu is not 64-bit so I could not go any further with it. Also I have one custom build pc (the one I am using right now) and on this one I didnt have any problems during the installation (all files were copied during the installation process normaly and everything is working just perfect) also I tried with 512Mb PC3200 from this computer but it did not help.... everything remains the same on other two HP D530.... I will try tomorrow again and I will disable erverything USB's, Network adapter and sound and I will let you know tomorrow did it help. Thanks alot!!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

64 bit Windows MUST HAVE a 64 bit processor.

32 bit Windows will run on 32 bit processor OR a 64 bit processor.

Please provide the entire error message.

For example "IRQL_ etc" & 0x0000000a can occur during the installation of XP, due to incompatible hdwe.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314063

RF123


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

For some reason I thought that Intel 3.2 HT is 64-bit, ehhh...

I tried this morning to install win xp po one more time, I dissabled everything except CPU cache, IDE controler and onboard VGA. During the first file copy process I had to use retry option around 15 times in order to pass first installation copy process. . Right after first restart when computer started searching for installed devices I've got blue screen with next error message:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

STOP: 0X000000D1 (0X3BE0E5E5, 0X00000005, 0X00000001, 0XF84866BD)

ATAPI.SYS - ADDRESS F84866BD BASE AT F8484000, DATESTAMP 41107B4D.

I tried with an old x8 CDrom becausae it's slower, and in first section only one file could not be copied without one retry, but unfortunatelly same thing had happened after first restart but this time there were no blue screen with IRQL_.... error message, computer just freezed.

THAKS!!!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Are you trying to install Windows 64 bit?

Important

Important: Windows XP Professional x64 Edition cannot be successfully installed on x86 (32-bit) systems or 64-bit Intel Itanium-based systems. 32-bit device drivers are not supported on Windows XP Professional x64 Edition.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/sysreq.mspx

RF123


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

No, of course I am trying to install normal win xp pro 32-bit with SP2.... thanks


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

1. 
You did not make that clear. 
"I borrow Win XP 64-bit from a friend"

2. Configure your computer so that you have installed ONLY:
CPU
Motherboard
RAM - 1 piece
CD drive
Floppy drive, if you have 1 
If your motherboard has a built in video chip, use that instead of a video / graphics card. 
In the BIOS, disable the network adapter, sound / audio chip, serial & Parallel ports. 
mj46 has already made these recommendations, but you have not indicated if you have followed our suggestions.

Try to install XP

3. 
Run MemTest86 to determine if your ram is the problem. 
Go to http://www.memtest86.com/
Left click, on the left, on "free download "
Down the file. 
Create disk.
Run memtest for > 8 hours.

http://kadaitcha.cx/stop_err.html#0x000000D1

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810093/en-us

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...stalling+xp&y=Search&fr=moz2&ei=UTF-8&rd=pref

4. 
You have some bad hardware, if you cannot install any of the operating systems you noted, in post #1 of this thread.

5. 
Which HP D530? 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dest_page=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en

6. 
How new / old are these computers?

RF123


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

I run memory test and I've got LRAND FAILURE. I run same test with same memory module on my custom built PC and all test were passed corectly?? 

Also in the meanwhile I hooked up different power supply (400w) but that did not make any change...


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

For how many hours did you run the tests: a. in the HP computer; b. in your custom computer?

How many sticks are in each computer?

Did you test each stick in the D530 AND in your custom computer?

Did you run MemTest86, or a different test?

I have had a similar problem, with MemTest86, but I think it is the best Memory Diagnostic test.

Please answer the questions I have asked, previously. If you don't, I will be unable to provide useful information.

Additional questions: 
Are the computer components original equipment?

According to http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dest_page=prodinfoCategory&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en
Your computer is an HP Compaq, not an HP. 
Don't ask me. I wasn't in the meeting. 


Go to www. cruical.com 
Enter your brand 
Enter your series 
Enter your model
Find out which ram is compatible with your computer. 
Verify that the ram in your computer is compatible with your computer.

RF123


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

model of computers I am having problems are HP Compaq d530 Small Form Factor Desktop PC.

I do not know alot about history of those two because I've got them from a friend who had same problem installing windows, he bought new computers and gave those two to me. Everything seems to be original because hdd's and cdrw's has HP stickers, memory modules are different one is Kingston PC2700 512Mb and other computer has two mem modules PC2100 128+256Mb. But I tried with my memory module Samsung PC3200, 512Mb.

I used MemTest86, and I also used Gold memory and I've got same failre during the tests.

I could not find any info if HP Compaq d530 Small Form Factor Desktop PC comes originaly with Intel 3.2GHz HT cpu's but I found that MOBO is compatible with them.... unfortunatelly I do not have any other socket 478 Cpu to test with - I start being suspicious about installed cpu's, because when I turn CPU cache off in BIOS everything seems to be ok but xp Installation time goes up to 300+ minutes!!


Thanks!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

PLEASE
Go to this web site
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/pfinder?query=d530&dest_page=product&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en

I suspect that SFF means small form factor.

Which of the 3 computers listed have you [ do you have ]?

According to Crucial, your computer is part of the "EVO" series. 
http://www.crucial.com/store/ListParts.aspx?model=D530 Series All Form Factors

In the upper right, click on the chat link. Perhaps Crucial can help you determine if the ram in your computer is the right type / speed / quantity.

I cannot assist you with CPU problems. I don't know enough about CPUs to assist you.

Have you, as yet, followed the advice provided by mj46 in post #2 of this thread, or by me in post #9 of this thread?

If not, please do so & report the results.

Oh, but you do have a spare computer. You said you have a pair of them.

Why did your "friend" give the computers to you? Was your friend having problems with the computers?

RF123


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...p?&lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesI

Are you using the HP recovery disk with OS that HP requires? They set their systems up so convoluted you need to take several steps to accomplish what your trying to do without them.
HP got real cheap and quit supplying their Disks and Drivers for free, so you get the system and something goes wrong and you have to go on their side and purchase the Disk. I don't think it costs that much but you'll have to check that out. 
They have live support and you can chat on line. Ask them...and let us know...won't cost anything to ask. Jazz


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Did you try swapping out memory like someone had mentioned? I doubt that's it because its the same in both computers. It sounds to me though like a hardware problem (as oppossed to faulty hardware) since both comptuers are the same--there is probably some piece of hardware that windows doesn't like on both computers (which could include something on the motherboard itself). You have to be systematic. Start with taking out everything (or disconnect) except the video card (are the video cards the same in both computers?) and hard drive and CD-ROM. Or is it onboard video? If its onboard, try throwing a video card in there. Bottom line is you have to systemaically remove every possible hardware conflict.


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, thanks for helping me!

Yes person who gave me those two computers

[ http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...ypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=316713&lang=en&cc=us ]

had same problems and he just did not have time/knowlerge to mess around with them so I ended up "breaking" my head with them. Anyway I tried to dissconect everything USB's, paralel, serial port...etc but that didnt help. I tried to throw in video card [ATI Rage PCI and Viper V770 AGP] but that didn't help neighter! Do I have to have some perticular RAM memory to support HT cpu? I tried everything except to exchange CPU ( I do not have any other ).


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

...also winXP, vist and three LiveCD' vith linux distributions are originals but I dont have HP restore cd's... I would order them if I could know that that's going to help solving problem. Live chat with HP experts does not work in my case because warranty on those computers has expired in september last year...


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

!!! GREAT NEWS !!! I swap the CPU with Celeron 2.2GHz Mepis Linux works! Thoes anyone knows what is wrong or how can I make them (force them) to work with Intel 3.2GHz HT CPU's??? Thaks alot!!!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Mulderator: 
Thanks for responding so promptly to my request for your assistance & input. 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

pcbase011: 
Are the CPUs, ram sticks & motherboards ALL original, from HP? 

Does HP offer free email tech support for problems with out of warranty devices? 

HP has a forum, which might provide you with information specific to HP. I hope I am not stepping on the toes of anyone at Tech Guy Forum. 


RF123


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

I succeseded to install my windows xp pro!! I dont know if maybe I should just swap CPU's now? But I guess not because windows going to crash probably....

I dont know if CPU's and memories are original from HP Compaq... I am pretty sure memory modules are not because someone wrote with marker 256 od the stickers...

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?dlc=en&lc=en&product=396296&cc=us&docname=c00022505

http://www.elhvb.com/mboards/OEM/HP/manual/oxford_manual.pdf

I found those websites but I am not sure how to sync my memory with Intel 3.2GHz HT cpu?

Thanks rf123!


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

I will try to ask for the proper mem. configuration and sync with my cpu on HP forum as well!


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

... motherboard and other hardware are original HP....


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

"I succeseded to install my windows xp pro!! I dont know if maybe I should just swap CPU's now? But I guess not because windows going to crash probably" 

CONGRATULATIONS!

If it is not broken, do not fix it!!!!

Transferring the CPU gives you the opportunity to bend or snap off 1 or more pins. Then, your CPU can be used as a paper weight. 

RF123


----------



## pcbase011 (Feb 3, 2008)

yes.. but I have to return Celeron 2.2GHz back to my friend tomorrow ( I just borrow them because I was assuming that maybe CPU's are making problems - or maybe memory that I have is not compatible with them) and then I am back to my problems... and I would like to use those faster CPU's on those two computers anyway. I just do not know where was the problem? Thanks rf123!!!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I understand. Thanks for the explanation. 

Check with Crucial. See #13 of this thread. 

RF123


----------



## overnite (Aug 22, 2003)

I also have same HP EVO d530 units with also same problems Have changed mem,
Hard Drives. I got it to install but some times it will boot up then it don't


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

2 things to test initially.

#1-Download Memtest 86+ burn a CD or floppy, boot with the CD or floppy and let Memtest make a minimum of 4 full passes on the memory.

#2-If you don't have a power supply tester (which you probably don't) take the tower into a shop that has a power supply tester, and have the power supply tested. Make sure before you take it in that their power supply tester will test the response time of the *POWER OK/POWER GOOD* signal.

*Has any hardware on this machine been changed from original configuration?*


----------



## overnite (Aug 22, 2003)

The power supply that is in the HP d530 sff is not the standed tower type PS. The SFF
Stand for (small form factor) I am looking for a new PS hope to get this item soon. Will
get back to let you know if it's was the problem


----------

